# [OT] Google ha indexado al foro nuevamente!

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Esto si que son buenas noticias, que el buscador del foro siempre ha dejado bastante que desear...

Recién buscando otra cosa me encuentro con que se ha habilitado de nuevo por fin al crawler de google para que indexe el foro, ya era hora  :Very Happy: 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&q=site%3Aforums.gentoo.org&btnG=Buscar&meta=

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

muy buena la noticia   :Laughing: 

----------

